# Боли, периодически возникающие в спине, пояснице, шее, голове. Люди, прошу помощи...



## Венера73 (21 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте! Не знаю даже, с чего начать..., т.к. опыта форумного общения у меня не имеется. Моя проблема в болях, периодически возникающих в спине, пояснице, шее, голове. А последние месяц-полтора боли постоянные, меняется только их интенсивность и расположениие. Лечение прохожу по стандартной схеме: Мовалис в\м, Мильгамма в\м, Мелоксикам в\м, Комбилипен в\м. Три недели назад делала блокаду шейного отдела позвоночника, и тейпирование воротниковой зоны в центре доктора Бубновского, где занимаюсь уже больше года. Постоянно делаю зарядку по методу Бубновского. Страдаю более 15 лет, пять лет назад даже лежала в стационаре с воспалением седалищного нерва. Много слышала о Вас и надеюсь, что Вы что-нибудь подскажете. Написала так-же доктору Ступину.

С уважением, Венера.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (21 Июн 2018)

Венера73 написал(а):


> Не знаю даже, с чего начать


Выложите снимки. Анализы.


Венера73 написал(а):


> Моя проблема в болях


Подробно расскажите, где и как болит.


----------



## Венера73 (21 Июн 2018)

В данный момент ноющие, тянущие боли в области шеи, плеча, лопаток. МРТ во вложении.


----------



## La murr (21 Июн 2018)

@Венера73, Венера, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Венера73 (21 Июн 2018)

@влюбленная в жизнь, спасибо)



La murr написал(а):


> Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума


Написала @Доктор Ступин, надеюсь, ответит..


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (21 Июн 2018)

@Венера73, пока доктора не ответили, все таки попытайтесь подробно все описать.


Венера73 написал(а):


> Моя проблема в болях, периодически возникающих в спине, пояснице, шее, голове. А последние месяц-полтора боли постоянные, меняется только их интенсивность и расположениие.


Насколько Вы оцениваете свою боль?(от 1-10) В какое время суток обычно проявляется?
Может заметили от чего меняется интенсивность боли и ее расположение?( от каких-то  движений..)


Венера73 написал(а):


> В данный момент ноющие, тянущие боли в области шеи, плеча, лопаток.


Можете найти картинку и на ней отметить точки или области, где болит.


----------



## Венера73 (21 Июн 2018)

влюбленная в жизнь написал(а):


> Насколько Вы оцениваете свою боль?(от 1-10) В какое время суток обычно проявляется?
> Оцениваю на 7; Боль постоянная.
> Может заметили от чего меняется интенсивность боли и ее расположение?( от каких-то движений..


Сильнее болит в шейном отделе после работы. Поясница обостряется внезапно, хотя тяжести не ношу. Возможно, после переохлаждения...

В шее боль гуляющая, а в пояснице скованность. которая так-же возникает перед прострелом. Прострелы в последнее время предупреждаю мовалисом, и т.д.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2018)

Давайте так.
Если говорить о причине боли в спине, отметем все плохое и другок, то можно обозначить три причины:
- мышцы
- суставы позвоночника (нервы-мелкие, суставные и мышечные)
- грыжи (нервы-крупные, корешки)

Сперва отсеваем все плохое и другое.
Анализы крови давно сдавали?
ОАМ, ОАК, СОЭ, СРБ, мочевая кислота, глюкоза?


----------



## Венера73 (22 Июн 2018)

В марте сдавала ОАК, биохимию. Все показатели в полном порядке.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (22 Июн 2018)

Венера73 написал(а):


> Сильнее болит в шейном отделе после работы. Поясница обостряется внезапно, хотя тяжести не ношу.





Венера73 написал(а):


> В шее боль гуляющая, а в пояснице скованность. которая так-же возникает перед прострелом.


Я не врач, могу судить только по себе, возможны обострения от статического положения тела, как в шее, так и в пояснице.
(если Вам приходится много сидеть, стоять  в одном положении)
Есть у Вас возможность делать разминку между посетителями?
Есть у Вас дома ортопедические приспособления для сна?(подушка, матрас)
Есть ли в дома аппликатор Кузнецова, колючий врачеватель?


----------



## Венера73 (22 Июн 2018)

@влюбленная в жизнь, да. всё это есть, и гимнастику. тоже. делаю. но. увы...


----------



## Венера73 (24 Июн 2018)

Потому и пришла на форум, в надежде услышать рекомендации..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2018)

Венера73 написал(а):


> В марте сдавала ОАК, биохимию. Все показатели в полном порядке.


Показать можете, все ли перечисленное там есть?

И фото снимков МРТ показать можете?
Боли по всему позвоночнику, больше в шее, в плече:


> В данный момент ноющие, тянущие боли в области шеи, плеча, лопаток


а исследовали только поясницу?


----------



## Венера73 (24 Июн 2018)

МРТ только на диске, а анализы в мед карте, в поликлинике.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2018)

Лет сколько, на остеопороз проверяться надо?
Боли в шейном отделе - почитайте про миофасцаиальный синдром.
Боли в плече - надо сделать УЗИ и проверить пробы на периартроз.
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/medicterm/page20076//stati-v-zhurnalah-i-gazetah-3


----------



## Венера73 (24 Июн 2018)

Мне 45 лет. Спасибо, проверюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2018)

Если менопаузы нет, то на остеопороз не надо.


----------



## Венера73 (24 Июн 2018)

Поняла, спасибо)


----------



## Венера73 (26 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> почитайте про миофасцаиальный синдром.


Здравствуйте, Доктор! Прочитала, всё как-будто списано с меня... Странно, что обследуясь у стольких врачей, в т.ч. стационарно, ни один из них ни разу не говорил о подобном... А ведь обращалась к так называемым, рекомендованным специалистам...


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2018)

@Венера73, Прочитайте про УВТ. При миофасциальном синдроме может помочь.


----------



## Венера73 (26 Июн 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Венера73, Прочитайте про УВТ. При миофасциальном синдроме может помочь.


А как расшифровать?


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2018)

Венера73 написал(а):


> А как расшифровать?


Ударно-волновая терапия.


----------



## La murr (26 Июн 2018)

@Венера73, ударно-волновая терапия.
Раздел об УВТ на форуме.


----------



## Венера73 (26 Июн 2018)

Прочитала, спасибо). Только в моём городе это только в косметологии применяется(
@Доктор Ступин, сейчас разговаривала с неврологом, предлагает пройти курс на аппарате Герасимова. Что-нибудь можете сказать об этом методе лечения?


----------

